# The photo thread!!



## IanT (Mar 18, 2008)

Alright, didnt want to hijack anyones thread so I figured I would start one up! I love photography (although my cam is not too great) and love sharing photos with people!


Feel free to share yours as well! Id like this to be a photo thread that everyone can share all those photos that have been hidden away on your digi or cpu without anyone to see them!!

Here are some from my collection...may be quite a few!! (avid nature enthusiast!)

(If anyone can tell me where this lighthouse is located...I might have to send you a bar of soap!!)


----------



## IanT (Mar 18, 2008)

not sure why these wouldnt resize properly...but heres a bunch more...the one below the pic of the lagoon...try to find the iguana! (may need to save to desktop!)


----------



## Missjulesdid (Mar 20, 2008)

Ian, very nice pictures. I looked to see what I had available to post but the only thing I could find on my pc were pictures I took documenting the progression of my nephew's giant tumor- .. I didn't think you all would appreciate that since even people in the medical community were grossed out by it. I'll look to see where I hid those pictures from Skyline drive in Virginia last summer....

To answer your question about the lighthouse. It's a very famous lighthouse and is located at montauk point on long island.


----------



## IanT (Mar 20, 2008)

woah!!! i used to live on a road that was named skyline drive in NY!!


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 20, 2008)

I thought it said the potatoe thread-LOL!

Love the agapantha picture!


----------



## Neil (Mar 20, 2008)

Very nice photos IanT.
Here are a few from my above average file.

My ol' buddy back at the Koi Pond. This beautiful leopard frog would change colors. In the original you can almost see me 
in the reflection of his eye.





One of my wife's favorites.





Again from the Koi pond, Siberian Iris, I think.





From a tree way back in the woods;





Lastly one of my all time favorites. Grand Daddy Long Legs;





BTW IanT the lighthouse is in long Island NY


----------



## fladais (Mar 20, 2008)

lovely.


----------



## IanT (Mar 20, 2008)

beautiful pictures!!! that lil wascally wabbit 

Thank you for the compliments as well!


Yes the lighthouse is Montauk Pt lighthouse, I used to live out there before college, its sooooo beautiful out there! I wish it stayed temperate all year round but the winters were KILLING me ...damp, dreary and gray ...blaaaaaah!




Keep em' coming!!!


Ian


----------



## Woodi (Mar 21, 2008)

Gorgeous photos, and fun to see where members live!

I saw the first beaver exit the winter pond this week, and managed just one photo before it dove back under water.






This is our road, with my soap sign in front of the house:






Here's me, on our front walk:






or did you want just scenic, artsy pics? I do have a few of those from other seasons....but I cannot resist just a few more wintery ones, cuz that's what is upon me now: This 'ghostly ice arm' and hand and fingers is hanging from our downspout:






and can you spot the 'snow ghost' in center of this pic?






and this was taken from the front door at 5AM. I was trying for interesting snowflakes, and didn't even notice the tiny deer with eyes glowing in center of pic, until after I put the photos on the 'puter.


----------



## Neil (Mar 21, 2008)

WOW.. those are so very cool. I love the ice arm and the snow ghost. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## IanT (Mar 21, 2008)

nice pics!! no restrictions on what youd like to add...its the photo thread so anything goes!!

I love snow its so beautiful...I just wish it could be warm... lol that would be weird...imagine warm snow?? it would be like running around a world filled with polyfill or something lol...


----------



## gallerygirl (Mar 26, 2008)

Gosh everyone, the pics are awesome!!!!  I will try to post a couple of mine, not an expert, so bare with me!


----------



## IanT (Mar 26, 2008)

beautiful! what type of beetle is that?? it looks tropical! I love hibiscus flowers!!

im no expert either but its fun snapping shots of stuff when you see it


----------



## gallerygirl (Mar 26, 2008)

Oh Lordy.....hibiscus, is that what it is???  lol.  I was outside of a hotel room and they had a potted tree with flowers...I took the pic and then just fell in love with it because it reminded me of Georgia O'Keefe's works when I blew it up.  

Hey, what is the stone maze thingy??  It reminds me of a mandela - I have something similar on my back that I designed - it's like a Life mandela maze.  Does that make sense??    Anyway, I am always drawn to circular things - the picture is very cool. k


----------



## gallerygirl (Mar 26, 2008)

btw - have no idea what kind of beetle.  It was in one of my flower beds and it was stunning. k


----------



## Neil (Mar 26, 2008)

Very nice photos GalleryGirl.

I like the lotus and the hibiscus. That bettle is a June bug (Cotinus nitida)
When we were small we would tie a string to ones leg and let it fly around like it was our pet.

I'm waiting for the colors of summer to return, It wont be long now.


----------



## IanT (Mar 27, 2008)

really ?? thats a june bug! i thought they were black!? or at least all the ones ive seen were!...crazy!


the stone thing is a labyrinth that my family built by the house, really good for when you need to meditate, you light a bunch of candles and walk it slowly following the path, the pic is when it was unfinished, but I thought it looked cool like that because of the difference in color... it looks nice finished too!


yup thats a hibiscus!... they are awesome flowers and actually sleep at night!...they close up to conserve heat and energy!

pretty interesting!


----------



## Bret (Mar 27, 2008)

IanT said:
			
		

>



Ok, what kind of plant is this? I have these by my back door.


----------



## IanT (Mar 27, 2008)

you know what! i cant remember off the top of my head right now, I know that we planted them specifically because they attract butterflies, Im going to ask my stepmother when i see her next and im sure shell know unless someone chimes in beforehand!


----------



## digit (Apr 5, 2008)

Bret - That would be Lantana. 

http://plantanswers.tamu.edu/publicatio ... ntana.html

It is warming up here and things are starting to peek through in my garden. Soon I can start playing in the dirt.    

Hmmmmm.......better get that gardeners soap made this weekend.

Digit


----------



## IanT (Apr 5, 2008)

I love plants


----------



## Woodi (Apr 5, 2008)

We still have snow, but it warmed up to 10 Celsius today, so I took out a lawn chair and soaked up some sol. We Canucks are tough, aren't we?


----------



## IanT (Apr 5, 2008)

lol yes woodi...quite tough indeed! Id be wrapped up like an eskimo with snow on the ground still lol...


----------



## gallerygirl (Apr 8, 2008)

LOL - oh Woodi, too funny!  Here in SE Ohio we have green poking thru everywhere.  My salvia, yarrow are both really popping up.  My lavendar is as well.  Last year I took some sedum and hens and chicks and planted them in between the stones of a stone walled bed I have and OMG - today I noticed they are coming along beautifully!  It was a beautiful 75deg. here today - I, too, can't wait to get into my flower beds!!!!!!!  OH, my lilacs are budding too.       k


----------



## MakeArtNotWar (Apr 8, 2008)

Missjulesdid said:
			
		

> I'll look to see where I hid those pictures from Skyline drive in Virginia last summer....



That's where I live.. It is beautiful


----------



## MakeArtNotWar (Apr 8, 2008)

Here are some I like..






This is a sketchy photo but the moon was SO huge right behind my house I had to post it.






What happens when holiday stuff goes on 90 percent off and I find stuff to make.

















Okay and not a photo but I love this graphic way too much, lol.


----------



## IanT (Apr 8, 2008)

that moon is so beautiful!!...


that mouse looks sooooo comfortable too lol...awwwww


----------



## mandy93 (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm in! lol These are here at Dawes Arboretum in Ohio. Between taking pics of the kids, I try to get others in too. lol
These three are where we got engaged...only that was 1993...time flies!












Sunflower in the garden beside the "mansion"




This is the old water house beside the cabin where they make maple syrup




This is the old "Dawes mansion" it is amazing inside, but it has been YEARS since I have been in....hmmm, wonder if I can get pics inside then? lol


----------



## gallerygirl (Apr 9, 2008)

Mandy girl.....I don't know where you are in Ohio, but Dawes Arboretum is only 1/2 hour from me and my hubby proposed to me at a covered bridge not too far from Dawes.   Small world!!!!   Great pics!

Makeartnotwar - I love the tree pic!  Are you looking down to take that pic??  Very cool and the little mouse/rat - you can almost feel those little feet.   k


----------



## mandy93 (Apr 9, 2008)

gallerygirl said:
			
		

> Mandy girl.....I don't know where you are in Ohio, but Dawes Arboretum is only 1/2 hour from me and my hubby proposed to me at a covered bridge not too far from Dawes.   Small world!!!!   Great pics!



We just moved in December-so I am only about 5 minutes away from Dawes now! lol That was part of what I lied about here-the kids love going there-and then I have my memories there too. ha I was taken to the japanese garden there at the water-only in the little shelter that is there. He called me the morning of my prom and told me we needed to talk and took me there. I figured he was dropping me because we had a fight the night before...go figure.  :wink: 

We love covered bridges....you'll have to let me know where it is.


----------



## IanT (Apr 9, 2008)

wooooow beautiful pics!!... I am so glad I started this thread I love seeing what others unleash from their waiting cameras!!


----------



## gallerygirl (Apr 9, 2008)

Mandy, Ohio has, I believe, the most covered bridges in the USA.  ( my husband would definitely know)  I have seen about half of them.  There are many, many in our neck of the woods.  I will ask hubby to list some for me and get them to you.  k


----------



## mandy93 (Apr 9, 2008)

Sounds great!  :wink:


----------



## IanT (Apr 10, 2008)

covered bridges remind me of the legend of sleepy hollow for some reason lol....


----------



## Missjulesdid (Apr 10, 2008)

Makeartnotwar: My granddaddy's people are from there. the Fox family lived  there on that mountain for many generations but were kicked off by the feds when the park was being built. I try to go every so often and see the family cemetery where many of my ancestors are burried...and where the homes once stood. It's all off the Fox Hollow trail at the north end of the drive. Good to know: if your people are burried in a national park, you can get in for free if you are going to visit the cemetery.  We've never once paid to go on skyline drive.


----------



## digit (Apr 10, 2008)

Gallerygirl - planting hens & chicks?  :shock:  Things have changed since I lived in the country.  

Mandy93 - you know you snuck into my backyard and took those incredible pictures.  Okay, maybe not......but it DOES resemble my backyard in my imagination.


----------



## Woodi (Apr 12, 2008)

I would love to see pics of covered bridges in Ohio. I am painting one into a folk art table today!....what a coincidence to open this thread.


----------



## gallerygirl (Apr 12, 2008)

Woodi - my hubby is a wonderful photographer and has photographed many, many bridges here in Ohio.  As soon as I can get to my scanner (right now it is covered with....whatelse.....soaping things)  lol.  I will scan some and post.  I have done several covered bridge paintings myself.  In fact, I am blessed to have a covered bridge painting by my grandmother and my great grandmother....I have them hanging together in my dining room with mine.  I had no idea they had  done theirs and when I went thru grandma's attic came across them - tickled me to pieces!!! k


----------



## FSowers (Apr 14, 2008)

Here's some of mine.

My Carolina Gamecock...Little brandon





My Parrot fish.





Our Lab...Teaka





One of our horses...Tigger





Me........LOL





As you can see, we are animal lovers.


----------



## gallerygirl (Apr 14, 2008)

Fsowers....your pics are awesome....the colours are so vibrant.  k


----------



## IanT (Apr 14, 2008)

nice pics!! I like them!!


The gamecock reminds me of my mother, well indirectly of course...My brothers and I dont live with her anymore sooo...talk about empty nest syndrome, what does my mother do?? she goes out and buys a rooster and a hen....she was so cute lol...loved those things like little children always telling me about how shed go out and feed them and on cold nights take them into the laundry room in a box where they slept happily, apparently the osprey's that lived in the area took a fancy to them...wound up getting the hen one day, and then the rooster about a week after that...she was sooo sad when that happened.. I felt so bad!!!

I told her she needs to stop getting chickens and buy an eagle or a falcon ...then IT will eat other stuff instead of the other way around lol...


----------



## FSowers (Apr 14, 2008)

Tank you so much for the nice comments.

IanT, that is so sad. Tell your Mother I feel for her.
We have something getting ours too.
I had 14 baby chics this Spring, and all of them are gone.
We think it is a possum.

Our chickens roam free in the yard, but we have had to put them back in the chicken coop, because of this.

I don't want to lose my rooster.


----------



## IanT (Apr 15, 2008)

Keep them protected!! I think if I was her and I did it again (though I dont advocate cages) I would have probably set up a square cage around them so no birds of prey could get at them from above, but then you run the risk of a fox or something getting into the cage and eating them anyone since theyd have nowhere to run...easy pickin's....


I feel bad for her too!!


awww and the lil chics!!......I guess thats just how life works but awwww.......


----------



## MakeArtNotWar (Apr 19, 2008)

Missjulesdid said:
			
		

> Makeartnotwar: My granddaddy's people are from there. the Fox family lived  there on that mountain for many generations but were kicked off by the feds when the park was being built. I try to go every so often and see the family cemetery where many of my ancestors are burried...and where the homes once stood. It's all off the Fox Hollow trail at the north end of the drive. Good to know: if your people are burried in a national park, you can get in for free if you are going to visit the cemetery.  We've never once paid to go on skyline drive.



 I think it is pretty cool you have family history here. All of my family history up to my mom is in Denmark so we just made our own roots here in VA.

I want to take the boys up to Skyline this week. It is about 15 minutes away. Love it.


----------



## jones10021 (May 9, 2008)

Beautiful butterflies! Sorry, I have no pictures to post, but I just wanted to express my appreciation for the beauty captured in all of the pictured posted.  Thank you!


----------



## IanT (May 9, 2008)

Thanks!! 

I wish I had a real camera to take some good stills with


----------

